# Regal Cinema - Northwich - Jan 2010 -



## georgie (Mar 12, 2010)

the intended target was the floating hotel however its been demolished ( or floated away) so attention turned to the regal cinema and what a little treat sadly no projectors but a bonus being no bloody pigeons but some very interesting things if you look ....

a bit of history...

The Regal Cinema was built for the Cheshire County Cinemas circuit and opened on 28th January 1939 with Vivien Leigh in "Storm in a Teacup". The auditorium was in a stadium design (with no overhanging balcony) and had a seating capacity of 1,059. Decorative scroll-work was on the walls and the ceiling contained cove lighting. An unusual feature of the building was that it was built on piles, due to subsidence from former salt mines which are underneath the town.

In the 1970's a second screen was built adjacent to the main one and this seated 200. By this time seating in the main original auditorium had been reduced down to 927.

The Regal Cinema was closed on 6th January 2007 with a charity presentation of "Grease" starring John Travolta. Later, all contents of the building were auctioned off. Shortly after closure the building was used as a location shoot for the horror film "Dead City" which is set in an abandoned cinema.

explored with slaphead and peter sutcliffe

on with the pics although not the best ive taken just wish my camera had a longer exposure sometimes...

a few oldies first me thinks...




















and nowadays...














screen 1 front




screen 1 back





art deco seats near the front of the stage






























foyer




















nice little find was this ticket for the last ever screening there






screen 2 back with just one lonely chair left





screen 2 front





me and sutcliffe








​


----------



## klempner69 (Mar 12, 2010)

Very good Georgie,but what a sad demise of a once great cinema.Good job you captured it.


----------



## Krypton (Mar 13, 2010)

Very nice Georgie. I love cinemas. It always amazes me how and who rips the screens


----------



## Flexible (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice. I like the pics of the place in it's heyday. Why did the cinema close down? Any chance of it being restored? The last but one pic is hilarious - you both look bored sh1tless!


----------



## King Al (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice one guys, super pics! I love a cinema


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 13, 2010)

Very good -nicely illuminated shots of the main Auditorium as well. Wonder if the original vents / grilles either side of the screen are still there behind those more modern looking ones?


----------

